# John deere 6400



## nejc23 (Jan 23, 2015)

Heloo! I have a problem with john deer 6400. Last hydraulics does not work , 4x4 work through , ventilation does not work , stop light does not work .Fuse blows ELX RELAY . F116 I wonder if someone already had the same problem


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*6400*



nejc23 said:


> Heloo! I have a problem with john deer 6400. Last hydraulics does not work , 4x4 work through , ventilation does not work , stop light does not work .


Get it fixed. That is a wonderful tractor. I wouldn't part with mine.-------------Bill


----------

